# Black headliner?



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there,

i was wondering if there is a black headliner (including handles, sun shades, center console, etc.) available in NA?
It appears to me the RS package does not include it although it would make perfect sense.
Yet, telling from the catalog photos, the Kalahari leather comes at least with black pillar covers. Can anyone confirm this?

The Cruze RS is still not available in China but the sporty Buick Verano GS (Astra hatch), which comes with black headliner and shares the parts with the Cruze. I hope the RS package in China is more sporty than just bumper and badges. Otherwise i am thinking of getting the panels wrapped in black Alcantara and use the Buick parts.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've only seen grey. And I have a RS package one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

From what I've seen, you have get the Jet Black interior and the RS package to get the all black headliner. My car has one and I really like how everything is the same. GM went to that two-tone look years ago so this was a nice change.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mine is black also. Like you, I like the way it ties everything in the interior together.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone care to take a photo by chance?
I snatched these from the Buick Verano GS:





















I believe the parts are the same.
Also for your reference, this is how the seats in an RS should look like:


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Will get you some pix in am


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, sorry mine is actually black. Premier RS with Jet black interior. I guess my 12 was grey.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not the best light and it is cloudy and raining also this am, but hope these can ...will get some pictures in better light this weekend.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

These do not even do it justice, but interior is darker than pictures appear.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> These do not even do it justice, but interior is darker than pictures appear.


Believe so. Should be more like the photos of the Buick i posted earlier.


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a 2018 with the Kalahari and my headliner is black.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

I can confirm, RS w/ jet black has the black headliner. The gray pillars and headliner never sat well with me on my gen 1.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Im wondering why they make light colors at all... Just doesn't feel right.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes, the Kalahari interiors have the all black headliners as well. I like that color combo also.


----------

